# Macbook Pro fans run really high with OBS ----> Facebook Live



## rebbi (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi, Gang,
I am running OBS to do Facebook Live streaming for my work. OBS is brilliant for getting excellent video quality through my HDMI-to-USB capture card on my brand new MacBook Pro. The only problem is that running OBS and Firefox to Facebook, the fans on the MBP run so loud that you can hear them "whooshing" on the audio of the stream. The machine has a 2.3 Ghz i9 CPU and 32 gigabytes of RAM, so it shouldn't be a system resource problem. Any ideas?? I could use an external mic to try to not pick up as much of the fan noise but I'd like to see if I can solve the problem at the source first.
Many thanks,
Steve


----------



## JIM SAVAGE (Aug 17, 2020)

Just logged in  to search for this issue. Just got a Logitech Brio and at this point it's useless to record any audio while using it. Sure hoping there's a solution.


----------



## JIM SAVAGE (Aug 17, 2020)

JIM SAVAGE said:


> Just logged in  to search for this issue. Just got a Logitech Brio and at this point it's useless to record any audio while using it. Sure hoping there's a solution.


Sucks, i see a few other posts about same topic  with no replies.


----------



## rebbi (Aug 17, 2020)

I will confess that I ultimately found OBS for Mac to be unusable (due to the fan issue and other things). I have switched to Ecamm Live, which while not free is a dream to use. Just saying.


----------



## JIM SAVAGE (Aug 17, 2020)

rebbi said:


> I will confess that I ultimately found OBS for Mac to be unusable (due to the fan issue and other things). I have switched to Ecamm Live, which while not free is a dream to use. Just saying.


whoa. fan issue different?


----------



## cindydoo22 (Aug 18, 2020)

Any application that does video processing will up the temperature and cause the fans to run high. Better to use external mic. Current Mac are not designed to be cool, they're designed to be "cool". Everyone is oooo and aaahhh about the sleek design, but the design sacrifices "coolness" for any cooling. Poor design just meant to wow people. 

I use 2 MBPros, 2012 and 2014. I use usb DAC and firewire cameras. The fans run high through each hour long stream, but video and audio are separate from the laptop and thus no noise transfer.


----------



## percyvega (Oct 30, 2020)

I recently got a new Macbook Pro 2019 with 32 GB of memory (macOS Catalina).

5 minutes after I open OBS, before even starting to record or anything else, the Activity Monitor shows this for the OBS process:
% CPU = 27
% GPU = 12
Threads = 17
GPU Time = 12 minutes
Energy Impact = 29

Then, I start recording and 5 minutes after I start recording, the fans get super loud and the Activity Monitors shows this for the OBS process:
% CPU = 212
% GPU = 12
Threads = 45
GPU Time = 1 hour, 30 minutes
Energy Impact = 215

Please help!! The fans noise is making it impossible to use OBS anymore.

Thank you.


----------

